# Schedules for seminars?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Is there a place here that lists upcoming training seminars? Like from Koos or Bernhard Flinks?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are usually posted on their websites.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I'm not sure of who all does these seminars is the thing. I'll look around. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Sometimes seminars get posted but we don't have any dedicated up to date section.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Does Flinks have a website? If so, it's not easy to find. Perhaps in German only?


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Here it is;
http://www.b-flinks.de/


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Scott Dunmore said:


> Here it is;
> http://www.b-flinks.de/


Bernard was in Canada just a couple of weeks ago. The best thing is to watch his site or email him for a schedule.
Robert


----------

